# Tapatalk?



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Jun 26, 2012)

When trying to get on the PB on my new IPad, I keep getting a pop up message that this board has its own app, that makes things easier for mobile use. Then, if I click on "ok" I get taken to the app store where it wants me to buy "tapatalk" for $4.99. Pardon my technological ignorance, but is this for real, or some kind of "apple bait and switch?"

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 26, 2012)

Seems a bunch of folks here use it on their phones, but on my Ipad I'm content to use Safari - the $5 can be better spent elsewhere (but I do know people like Tapatalk)


----------



## Unoriginalname (Jun 26, 2012)

I run this on my ipod using forumrunner, it is less glitchy then trying to go through safari but overall it is unnecessary.


----------



## Zach (Jun 27, 2012)

I had an iTunes gift card and figured that I would give it a try. It is much "cleaner" and my screen feels a lot less crowded. It definitely aids in navigating a little faster. That's about it though. It's also hard to remember to "log out" so it probably looks like I am always online!


----------



## Edward (Jun 27, 2012)

I clicked on the link, but my device wasn't supported. I know some on here use the service and seem to like it.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 27, 2012)

I have used Tapatalk for some time now. It is definitely not a "bait and switch" but a legitimate app. I don't think it is really necessary on an iPad, but I hated using the PB on my iPhone with Safari.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 27, 2012)

Just to be clear, I neither own nor require Tapatalk to view PB on any device. I have Tapatalk and Forum Runner Support enabled to give people who want to use either the opportunity to use that in lieu of a web browser. If you don't want to use Tapatalk just ignore the popup when it comes up.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jun 27, 2012)

Using it now. It's improved.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 27, 2012)

I use tapatalk on my Kindle Fire as it is the only way I can post when I am using my KF. Using the normal browser or the Dolphin browser on my KF just does not allow me to post messages on PB. Can see all the content but just cannot post or reply to messages unless I use tapatalk.

AMR


----------



## Edward (Jun 27, 2012)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> I use tapatalk on my Kindle Fire as it is the only way I can post when I am using my KF.


Interesting. I'm able to post from a Kindle Touch, and I would have thought that the Fire would have had more, not less, functionality.


----------



## JimmyH (Jun 27, 2012)

I've been using it on a droid razr and it works very well. I bought it in the amazon app store for $2.99 If I recall correctly. It is also available in google's app store but mine is for an android not an Ipad. Perhaps it is more $ for that platform .... or it went up in price since I bought it ?


----------

